# Concept Artists & Illustrators Needed



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

As part of the ongoing growth of Rogue Planet we'll soon be looking for artists to knock up some basic tonal concept illustrations.

At the moment there's nothing specific in mind but for as and when we need them I'll just post here or in the Rogue Planet forums asking for some mock ups to put forward to the artists.


----------

